# Acorn caps as decoration? Pros / Cons?



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Acorns vary in acidity from year to year and species to species. The simplest thing I can think of is boil some for five minutes or so, place them in as large an inert container as you can, and start testing the water every few days for a few weeks. That will give you a good idea of what will happen in your tank. 

Carbon filtration might be needed for a day or three, to clean up the color if you get much.


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

I have placed acorns and dried oak leaves in my aquarium before, besides a humic/tanic color (which I liked), I had no issues. The shrimps and fry loved playing in them.

But my experience was not very scientific or cautious.


----------



## King Friday (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, I figure I'll follow Don's advice and boil them for a while, then soak 'em for a few weeks, see what they do, then go for it. I don't foresee a big problem, and I can always take 'em out at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## gbb0330 (Nov 21, 2015)

King Friday said:


> Well, I figure I'll follow Don's advice and boil them for a while, then soak 'em for a few weeks, see what they do, then go for it. I don't foresee a big problem, and I can always take 'em out at the first sign of trouble.


I would like to resurrect this thread. 

What do you think about acorn caps and acorns in aquariums?. what about oak leaves?


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 19, 2003)

gbb0330 said:


> I would like to resurrect this thread.
> 
> What do you think about acorn caps and acorns in aquariums?. what about oak leaves?


Hate to resurrect an old thread, but to provide an answer - you should have no issues with oak leaves. I usually grab 2 - 3 1 gallon bags full from my yard before the 1st rain after foliage starts to fall. I boil them first then divide up among all my tanks. They can disintegrate fast though. This year I'm gathering oak caps.


----------

